# Best MTB shops in the London area



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey guys,

I am at the other side of the pond and I am travelling to London in a couple of weeks to spend my sabbatical year over there. Can you tell me about the best mountain bike shops in the London area? Looking for the really special LBS, with lots of products, friendly & knowledgable staff & cool stuf to shop around. Not interested in the huge "depot" kind of store but in the little/medium cool ones. 

Cheers!


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

Not sure about London, but there is 'Head For The Hills' in Dorking and Nirvana Cycles in Westcott. That is only because I go past them on my way to my trails in Leith/Holmbury/Pitch Hill in the North Downs.

Are you bringing your bike over here?


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

chinaman said:


> Not sure about London, but there is 'Head For The Hills' in Dorking and Nirvana Cycles in Westcott. That is only because I go past them on my way to my trails in Leith/Holmbury/Pitch Hill in the North Downs.
> 
> Are you bringing your bike over here?


Thanks.
No, I am not. It is quite expensive. I am planning to go to some bike parks (Scotland, Wales, Spain) and rent a bike.
There seems to be quite dead this "Europe" forum here. You are the first that respond to me in almost a week 
Cheers,


----------



## Fired Yo Momma (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello I am actually looking to go rent a bike and get a ride in. I will be in Henley on the Thames


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

I think this is due to the fact that Europe is too big for 1 forum and so if you come in here on your first few occasions, all you might see are other members from other parts of Europe and so you end up not coming in at all.

If mtbr have a dedicated forum for each country, then more local members might visit more frequently.

You can hire bikes from HFTH or Nirvana. I think Nirvana have a guided tour as well ... do check ... There is a shop in Peaslake, Pedal & Spoke | Peaslake, Surrey Hills, UK - Independent Bicycle Shop, Santa Cruz Bikes Specialist ... I think they hire bikes as well.

Wales is good ... Afan Forest and Coed Y Brenin. I have not been up to Scotland but from the amount of videos I have seen online, Innerleithen and Glentress comes to mind, I will need to go sometime ... maybe next summer ...

A trail in Holmbury Hill ... 














Youtube? anyone?
Barry Knows Best - a North Downs gem - YouTube

and more over on Leith Hill?
Freeride and Trail Riding @ Leith Hill - YouTube


----------



## arka (Apr 28, 2010)

Evans Cycles got a pretty nice MTB specific shop on Waterloo Road. Maybe it aint "intimate" or "special", but they got a pretty huge selection of bikes in stock. Def worth a visit imo...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys!
I sure will check the stores you mentioned & I´ll try the rentals as well.
Flying in a couple of days so this is just perfect advice.
Cheers


----------

